# Merchant services



## tiffhlove (May 10, 2006)

Hello all,

Please forgive me if I should have posted this thread elsewhere but I really did not know where to put it. I am in the process of researching how much it would cost to be able to accept credit cards and electronic checks but once again I am clueless as to what to look for and what is considered a competitive cost or not. Can anyone give me any advice on this and who they recommend? How much should I be paying a month for it to be considered a good deal? Is it fairly easy to understand how everything works once I get it setup. Any advice on any detail you may have would be great.

Thanks members


----------



## tcrowder (Apr 27, 2006)

Use paypal.com to start out with. If you do enough business to justify your own CC service then you can easily upgrade later.


----------



## RAHchills (Aug 28, 2005)

This breaks it down pretty well:

http://money.howstuffworks.com/online-biz-do-it2.htm


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I use e-onlinedata for my merchant account. 

I also use linkpointcentral/Card Services International, but if you're considering a regular merchant account, I would suggest one that uses the authorizenet payment gateway since so many shopping carts and programs are preconfigured to work with it.

The page that Chris linked to also has some good info.

Make sure you aren't locked into any long term contract to use their services. Don't pay over $100 for a setup fee.


----------

